# Java Latte The 58 Cigar Review - Very Impressed



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This was the first cigar I ever picked up. I fell in love with it instantly and still come back to it whenever I'm in the mood for something a litt...

Read the full review here: Java Latte The 58 Cigar Review - Very Impressed


----------

